# New to Al Reem at Al Durrah Tower



## nafets (Oct 28, 2013)

I just decided to rent a 4 BDR at Al Durrah tower. 

I have a few questions and needs:


1. I thought of possible purchasing a large gas stove from Dubizzle (guess this is the only option for 2nd hand)

However any info on who can help in transport and installation?

2.
lights for kitchens, bathroom and all rooms, I need to purchase and have them installed without breaking the bank.. any useful suggestions?


3.
I would like to install a laminate floor in the boy's room, any help and suggestion?

4.
curtains for 2 rooms (no need for the other rooms) any experience and help again I don't want to break the bank.. 



thanks a lot for any help


----------

